# Der Meeräschen thread!



## nxxkxxlxr (27. Mai 2014)

Moin, moin!

Ich möchte dieses Jahr gezielt auf Meeräschen angeln, habe aber weder hier, noch bei youtube oder google wirklich hilfreiche Tipps finden können. 
Als Köder wurde immer nur Weißbrotflocken an freier Leine und 12-16er Haken genannt.  
Aber ganz so einfach scheint es ja dann doch nicht zu sein wenn sie immer wieder als "unfangbar" betitelt wird.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Welche Köder benutzt ihr? Angelt ihr auf sicht, mit freier Leine, oder doch lieber eine posenmontage?
Angelt ihr außerhalb deutschlands anders auf meeräschen?

Würde mich über regen Austausch freuen.

Gruß nic


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Gibt ein Buch dazu: http://www.amazon.de/Das-Meer%C3%A4schen-Buch-Angeln-Meer%C3%A4schen-Ostseek%C3%BCste/dp/3890946593
 Schon etwas her, dass ich es gelesen habe.


----------



## Brutzlaff (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Geh mal in Kiel zu Serious Flyfishing an der Gablenzbrücke. Der nette Mann dort kann dir bestimmt erzählen, wie und wann und wo die besten Chancen im Kieler Raum sind.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Wann und wo weiß ich. Die ersten hab ich auch schon "grasen" sehen vor ner woche. Mit fliegenfischen hab ich nichts am hut. 

Ich dachte hier kommen etwas mehr eigene Erfahrungen oder tipps bei rum. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja spezielles lockfutter oder mischt speziellen teig. 

Gibt es dünnes fluorocarbon, was sich auch zum haken binden eignet?


----------



## mlkzander (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

in frankreich im hafen von cancale haben wir sie auf tipp eines einheimischen mit ganz feiner stipppose und fleisch aus einem frischen thunfischkopf in massen gefangen

in italien am po fange ich sie jetzt mit einem spiro langsam sinkend an der langen bolorute 2-3 m hinter dem spiro kommt ein spinnerblatt mit sehr kurzen vorfach und wurmhaken, angeködert wird ein stk. seeringelwurm

das ganze wird dann sehr langsam eingeholt, so dass der spiro gerade so nicht sinkt, oder mit kleinen pausen, in denen man leicht sinken lässt

die italiener haben da nochne menge mehr varianten, google mal:

Pesca al cefalo


----------



## 2911hecht (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*



neukieler schrieb:


> Wann und wo weiß ich. Die ersten hab ich auch schon "grasen" sehen vor ner woche. Mit fliegenfischen hab ich nichts am hut.
> 
> Ich dachte hier kommen etwas mehr eigene Erfahrungen oder tipps bei rum. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja spezielles lockfutter oder mischt speziellen teig.
> 
> Gibt es dünnes fluorocarbon, was sich auch zum haken binden eignet?


Du machst es dir ein bisschen einfach,es sind Fische die sich sehr schwer beangeln lassen,scheuer und schlauer als jeder Karpfen!
Selbst wenn hier jemand schreibt,welche Köder,Anfutter super klappt,so mag das an deinen Gewässer wieder anders sein!


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Als scheue tiere hab ich sie bislang nicht wahrgenommen. Oft sehe ich sie auf fehmarn am südstrand die stege abweiden, und das neben den ganzen badegästen. Auch hier in kiel haben die sich letzte woche keineswegs von steine werfenden kindern stören lassen und sind munter ihre bahnen auf und ab geschwommen.  

Das mit dem spinnerblatt und fischfleisch ist auch komplett gegensätzlich meiner bisherigen recherchen. Aber wenns super klappt, probier ich das auf jedenfall mal aus. Danke für den tipp. 
Ich denke mit ner langen bolo rute bin ich ganz gut dabei. Damit kann ich sowohl mit spiro, sowie posenmontage, als auch freier leine fischen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Ich habe schon so manchen Versuch an unserer Küste hinter mir. Selber konnte ich bislang nur einen Aussteiger nach ca. 3 Sekunden Vollgasflucht verzeichnen. Auf Malle habe ich schon einige Meeräschen gefangen und festgestellt, dass die dort sehr viel weniger zickig sind als bei uns. Sowohl auf Brotflocke als auch auf kleine Nymphen beim Fliegenfischen war ich dort erfolgreich. 

Mitangler haben in meinem beisein aber auch bei uns schon gefangen. Den Drill kann man nicht beschreiben, muss man erlebt haben. Ne 80er Mefo ist nix gegen eine 60er Meeräsche! Allerdings alle Fänge nur Fliege. Das ein Spinnerblatt bei uns Erfolg bringen soll, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich habe es u.a. auch schon mit ganz kleinen Spinnern und selbstgebauten Miniaturwobblern versucht und wurde komplett ignoriert. 
Das Meeräschen scheu sein sollen, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Wenn sie da sind, kann ich mich Ihnen locker bis auf 15m nähern, ohne dass sie irgendeine Reaktion zeigen. Ich glaube mit Fliege oder Brotflocke stehen die Chancen am besten. Außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach wichtig, sich nicht entdecken zu lassen. Haben sie einen erteinmal wahrgenommen ist in der Regel nix mehr zu machen, so jedenfalls meine spärlichen Erfahrungen. Was nicht heisst, dass sie flüchten würden, aber sie "flanken" dann oftmals nicht mehr und bei nicht flankenden Meeräschen habe ich noch von keinen Fängen gehört. Relativ viele Infos zu dem Thema findet man auch im Leidenschaft Meerforelle Forum.

Grüße und viel Glück, das wirst Du brauchen!


----------



## Justsu (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*



neukieler schrieb:


> Als scheue tiere hab ich sie bislang nicht wahrgenommen. Oft sehe ich sie auf fehmarn am südstrand die stege abweiden, und das neben den ganzen badegästen. Auch hier in kiel haben die sich letzte woche keineswegs von steine werfenden kindern stören lassen und sind munter ihre bahnen auf und ab geschwommen.
> 
> Das mit dem spinnerblatt und fischfleisch ist auch komplett gegensätzlich meiner bisherigen recherchen. Aber wenns super klappt, probier ich das auf jedenfall mal aus. Danke für den tipp.
> Ich denke mit ner langen bolo rute bin ich ganz gut dabei. Damit kann ich sowohl mit spiro, sowie posenmontage, als auch freier leine fischen.


 
Achtung! Meines Wissens nach gibt es zwei verschiedene Arten von Meeräschen! (Ich meine dick- und dünnlippige!?) Und des Weiteren meine ich mich zu erinnern mal davon gelesen zu haben, dass die eine Sorte schon teilweise räuberisch lebt, die Andere aber ausschließlich vegetarisch. Du solltest also vielleicht zunächst klären mit welcher Art Du es zu tun hast.

Und noch mal "Achtung!", das oben geschriebene ist durchaus als gefährliches Halbwissen einzustufen, also Leute die es genauer wissen, bitte melden und auch gern widersprechen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Ja genau. Es gibt zwei arten. In sämtlichen fisch-lexika stehen zu beiden arten so ziemlich die selben texte. Sowohl zum vorkommen, als auch zum fressverhalten. Daher konnte ich daran noch nicht ausmachen, welche art hier nun vorwiegend rum schwimmt.  In meinem startpost habe ich ja auch gefragt ob in anderen ländern anders gefischt wird. Dies bestätigt sich ja solangsam. 
Über die kampfstärke hab ich auch schon gehört und frage mich daher, ob ich tatsächlich unter 0, 22er hauptschnur/vorfach fischen soll. das maul soll ja zudem sehr hart sein und der haken nicht richtig sitzen. Daher glaube ich, mit zu feinem geschirr falsch aufgestellt zu sein


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Bei unseren Meeräschen handelt es sich um die Dicklippigen, ist auch unschwer zu erkennen, wenn der Fisch vor einem liegt. Die Mäuler sind sehr hart, daher sind Aussteiger bzw. nicht richtig fassende Haken auch ein echtes Problem.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Das widerspricht natürlich wieder ner extrem weichen bologneserute und zu feiner schnur. Nen guten anschlag kann man damit ja nicht richtig durchbringen. Und ein strammer drill ist auch kaum möglich.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Das Problem hast Du mit Fliegenruten aber grundsätzlich auch. Der Anhieb muss halt sehr kräftig ausfallen und mit dem Schnurdurchmesser würde ich nicht noch weiter runter gehen. Wenn ich mich richtig errinnere, waren wir auch zumeist mit 22er Fluo unterwegs.


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Hallo,
 ich habe in der Nordsee (NL/Zeeland) die immer mit einem grünen Federpaternoster gefangen.  (NL-Bezeichnung: Harder)

 An den Wellenbrechern oder Pieren senkrecht und nah an den Pfählen runterlassen und "pilken"...


----------



## Maifliege (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO6mD8MJ_zQ


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Meine Erfahrungen sind ausschließlich vom Mittelmeer aber das ein oder andere sollte passen.

Beisszeiten sind bei uns in der Früh, von 12-14Uhr und Abends  bis in die Nacht hinein.
Brot gilt auch am MM als Top Köder wobei die Lockwirkung durch Schafskäse erhöht wird.


Das mit dem Spinner kann ich insofern bestätigen, dass mein Vater mal meinte, die größte Meeräsche, die er je gesehen hat wurde mit einem Blinker vor einem Abflussrohr gefangen.

Ich selber habe als Kind gesehen wie 2 sehr große M.äschen an meinem toten Köderfisch knabberten....leider ohne an den Haken zu gehen.


Das grüne Algenzeug in dem früher immer die roten Würmer lagen, soll auch ein guter Köder sein.....keine Ahnung wie das Zeug heißt.


----------



## takezo (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Gestern gabs m:qeine erste auf fliege. Regulaer gebissen, es geht also...


----------



## takezo (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

......uebrigens an der nordsee....


----------



## derkleine (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Meeräschen thread!*

Schöner Fisch! Petrie!

Verrätst Du uns die Fliegenfarbe/-art auf die sie gebissen hat?


----------

